# 1st Steelhead of the season



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Busted tail on the Honey-Do list so rewarded myself by going fishing.  Figured since the perch aren't in close yet and the lake was pretty rough anyway, I'd hit the river. Was drifting a red head jig with black feathers and some tinsel and maggots. Ended up with a 29" female and a Goby. Curing the eggs for later and she's going into the Smoker soon. MAN I miss smoked Steelhead.  Can't wait till I can get back out.


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice job!!!


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh no the secret spot is gonna be loaded with people now haha


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm a little surprised their this far east


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

garshark said:


> I'm a little surprised their this far east



It's not uncommon.


----------



## bucketeer (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice Fish!


----------



## williamjr27 (Sep 26, 2013)

Shhhhh! People won't know that spot! Lol


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Congrats nice first catch!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice fish ! wishing i could get to the river soon


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice! Gotta love steelheading in shorts, beats snow!


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I prefer snow. usually no one else around lol


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

The worse the weather, the lesser the crowds, the better the fishing.



racetech said:


> I prefer snow. usually no one else around lol


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I fished some pretty cold and crappy weather last year alone, the only problem i have is line icing!


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

racetech said:


> I fished some pretty cold and crappy weather last year alone, the only problem i have is line icing!


Use a line cleaner each fall, and use loon product on your guides. The line may ice up when out of the water, but your guides will stay ice free.

And winter rule #1....don't dunk your fly reel in the water! lol


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Last year was my first steel season. I havent picked up fly fishing. I did learn not to dunk your spinning reel either lol


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice job Joe! That was always my favorite fishing spot. Until they put the apartments there.  I used to fish the other side of the river. In high water the steel wall creates a hole where steelies sit before they head up river. It's is one hell of a cast now.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Anybody notice they used those condos for the beginning of Draft Day?


----------

